# Some mice at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Agouti Dutch:



















Argente Dutch:



















Red Dutch (I'm only on the second generation of red Dutch so these are very much a work-in-progress and quite poor):










Silver Fox:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The red Dutch will be intresting watching them change as you improve them. Any other plans for diffrent Dutch colours?
Oh and those foxes are just horrible!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

really good stuff.Your argente dutch are the best dutch I've ever seen.Damn those stops but covet those glass bead eyes.Fox are so pretty.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

SarahY your truley amazing!!!!


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Love them! Makes me want to work with that little brindle dutch like baby I have in my litter!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you guys 



> The red Dutch will be intresting watching them change as you improve them. Any other plans for diffrent Dutch colours?
> Oh and those foxes are just horrible!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've had black, dove, champagne and chocolate Dutch in the past, but the agouti and argente are where my heart lies and I'm sticking with them and red/fawn Dutch now.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

how about an argente cream dutch?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love to, but sadly argente creme needs a white belly, so you wouldn't see the under of the saddle


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I never noticed it called for a white belly. That sucks. What about one in a tan? I allways like the pied tans I first had when I had pets.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the argente dutch!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Mmmmm, those foxes.  
Working on the whole 'Dutchiest' to 'dutchiest' in a side project of RY's, with input from an Ay gene. (The pied 'dutchy-ish' red buck showed up in an Ay litter out of mice from a US breeder, and I thought... hmmm. I do have a place for you boy, don't I?  ) Dutch markings are easy enough (relatively), but combined with the overall form, color, and unders, isn't at all easy. You have some great mice there!


----------

